# How hard are RVs to drive?



## groundhogy (Dec 17, 2014)

I only have a standard drivers license.

I am thinking if I go Class C or A, I will attempt to stay less than 30 ft in length.

The pull behinds really scare me but do interest me as I can separate the engine from the RV.

Should I start with a small RV and then get bigger?

groundhogy


----------



## C Nash (Dec 17, 2014)

groundhogy. I have a class A 34 ft 2 slides and tow a Saturn Vue or a Checy tracker.  I love driving the Motor Home.  As far as trailer the best to tow I have owned were Airstreams and a 5th wheel.  If you go class A or C I would recommend a toad.  Proper setup and you dont know they are back there.  With proper setups any rv is not a problem to handle IMO.  Have you ever camped?  Do you have a tow vehicle now?  How will you be camping?  moving a lot I like the MH.  In one place or just weekend 5th wheel but any camper is better than none.  We have camped for 50 yrs and if I had all the dollars spent on camping and what goes with it i would be in the Forbs 500 LOL but I would not trade the memories for it.


----------



## LEN (Dec 18, 2014)

None of the RVs are really hard to drive. Some hold the road better than others and in the years you're looking you're probably going to be looking at shocks and a few other things immediately which will improve the right and drivability. As above you will probably want to have it towed. In the biggest thing to remember is you are a little lighter and a little longer than a car while quite a bit longer the car. So you must judge overturns on that premise. Wind is the only thing that is really a big factor when driving in RV and that includes the wind caused by passing semi. I don't think I would start with a small RV and then get bigger I think I would look at a floor plan that fits your needs and a price range it fits your budget have it well inspected so you know what you're getting into and then find a lower used highway and go practice a while to get used to it.EN

LEN


----------



## groundhogy (Dec 18, 2014)

thanks for the comments. I like the shocks thing. makes sense.
Im going to be living full time on this and doing the USA adventure.


----------



## PatStab (Dec 21, 2014)

I just joined this forum, I drive a 38 ft 1992 Eagle and tow a 2013 Cadillac SRV 4 down.  It's not that hard, you might practice in a big empty parking lot
on Sundays.  And I would go out driving on a Sunday morning when there was less traffic to get used to mine.  Remember in a motorhome with a toad
you can't back up.  I've had 3 different ones, driven about 20,000 miles so far 12000 of that on my last one.  By the way I'm a lady traveling with my adult
daughter and our cat.  My husband is still working internationally and having trouble stopping, so since we are both way over retirement age, 68, I am traveling.


----------



## C Nash (Dec 21, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Pat.  I admire you for doing what you are doing.


----------



## ivesely (Dec 21, 2014)

Sorry, but I can't figure out how to start a new thread.  I just subscribed a few minutes ago and need some urgent help with m RV. I hope someone can respond to this....

We are driving to Florida over the Christmas Holidays and had the rear tire blow up on us.  That shattered the wheel well liner, and did some other damage to the heating tubes, etc.  I need to get this fixed ASAP so that rain water doesn't splash all over the inside when driving.  How do I go about finding a source for the new plastic liner?  Do go through Ford, as it is a Ford Chassis, or do I find some Camping World, or other RV parts place in Florida and try to get it ordered ASAP.  Its a 2007 Four Winds Majestic 28 foot long unit.  I can put the liner in myself, after I fix the heating duct work. I just need to get there liner pretty darn quick.  We are staying in the Pensacola area over Christmas.  Feel free to email me directly at ivesely2006@hotmail.com, if you have some thoughts. Thank you and Merry Christmas!


----------



## C Nash (Dec 22, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Ivesely. At the left top of the forum page is a place that says there is a place that says "new topic".  You can start new threds there and may get more response.  Have you turned the damage in to your insurance?  It should cover this damage and they could recommend a place to get it repaired


----------

